# please vote for Sweetie!!!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i (in the name of my four-pawed babies) never participated in any contests, but here we go: http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/con ... &ref=share

please vote for him!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I voted! Good luck!


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha i love that wonderful face he's making! I voted for sweetie!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I voted too!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

done :3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i really hope the collective effort works out and we get a bag of goodies for Llama.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

I voted! Good Luck!


----------

